# Polishing Aluminum



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone have recommendations on polishing aluminum?

I have a Weatherguard toolbox that has been around the block and I would really like to restore it back to a good clean shine.

I have seen kits on the line, but figure there is someone who has the winning combo for a good cut and clean.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Anyone have recommendations on polishing aluminum?
> 
> I have a Weatherguard toolbox that has been around the block and I would really like to restore it back to a good clean shine.
> 
> I have seen kits on the line, but figure there is someone who has the winning combo for a good cut and clean.


I fine flap disk sander might work. 
Otherwise, buff it out with rubbing compound.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I would try mothers mag and aluminum polish with a compounding wheel.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Works really good on many different applications.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Best results here have come from Autosol and a Mother's ball, then wipe clean with a microfibre cloth and flour.

Yes - flour, just plain white flour doused on the microfibre cloth and it cuts all the polish off to a brilliant shine.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I've done this when we've washed trucks tankers etc... It's up by Grand Rapids... I know, I know, but I used to run up there for chemicals when we did a lot of truck washing...

https://www.hydrochemsystems.com/2-step-favorites


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

GMC Driver said:


> Best results here have come from Autosol and a Mother's ball, then wipe clean with a microfibre cloth and flour.
> 
> Yes - flour, just plain white flour doused on the microfibre cloth and it cuts all the polish off to a brilliant shine.


My wife uses baking powder in a bucket of water for windows, no streaks and clean for weeks. The dust doesn't stick a day later either. I need to try it on my sweeper, can't see a thing by the end of the day.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr.Markus said:


> My wife uses baking powder in a bucket of water for windows,


How much and how much?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

dieselss said:


> How much and how much?


That mix is confidential and Priceless lol ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> My wife uses baking powder in a bucket of water for windows, no streaks and clean for weeks. The dust doesn't stick a day later either. I need to try it on my sweeper, can't see a thing by the end of the day.


I use to use baking powder on a dry rag to remove the wax residue after waxing my car. It worked awesome and left a shine like no other. But dont tell anyone it was a secret that an old timer told me.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

dieselss said:


> How much and how much?


I don't spend a lot of time in the kitchen...it's not baking powder, it's corn starch and my wife is free....

Heaping tablespoon/gallon.

You have no idea how hard it was to get this measurement, how much? "This much in a pail..." shows me my soup spoon.
What size pail? "This one."..shows me mixing bowl my salad is in.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I will look threw


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe try some fireball!!!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Western1 said:


> Maybe try some fireball!!!


Is that the get drunk so you don't care how it looks approch?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't spend a lot of time in the kitchen...it's not baking powder, it's corn starch and my wife is free....
> 
> Heaping tablespoon/gallon.
> 
> ...


Now that you mention corn starch I think removing the wax was with corn starch.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea if you can’t see so good it will look much better!!!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Aluminum cleaner then number 7 rubbing compound is what a buddy of mine has used on a couple of transmissions for the LS swaps he has done on his older trucks


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Buschs' aluminum polish- use an old piece of carpeting wrapped around a 2x4 block then wipe with a clean rag.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Phil, I know I'm late to the party here, but I bought an old tool box at auction that was at least 10 years old. Bought some aluminum polish stuff at lowes or home depot (don't remember where, but it was in a blue bottle). Paired that with an electric buffer from my favorite store  and away I went. It worked pretty well, and much better than I imagined. For a very small investment it might be worth a shot to see if it works for you as well.

Edit: looks like the bottle changed, but I bet it was this stuff. https://m.lowes.com/pd/Better-Built-Polish/3035639 I'm sure I picked it up in the isle with the tool boxes, al I'm assuming it was Better .Built brand. I know it wasn't Kobalt.

I did read a comment that some manufacturers put a clear coat that prevents it from being buffed, but I didn't have an issue with my Rawson Koeing box. Not sure about WeatherGuard


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So here is were I am at so far.

Washed the box with mag wheel cleaner first










Used Blue Magic metal polish on a flitz ball - made a noticeable difference










Talked to a guy with a Pete with a bunch of chicken lights and chrome and he said I need to rouge bar buff it. Tried that. - much closer










This morning I spent a little more time with polishing wheel...

Now I am starting to get closer to what I am looking for.










Going to try a variable speed buffer and I picked up some better disks and some good quality rouge bars and polish recommended by guy with the Pete yesterday.










We shall see if I can get the "mirror like finish" or not.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Wd-40 & 00 steel wool .


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

A little late, but you could have used vinegar 1st to remove oxidation.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> A little late, but you could have used vinegar 1st to remove oxidation.


I never thought of that. I still have not touched the rest of the box except mag wheel cleaner. I will give that a shot.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I never thought of that. I still have not touched the rest of the box except mag wheel cleaner. I will give that a shot.


I wouldn't have, if I hadn't been using vinegar to clean something this morning. :laugh:

Maybe try vinegar and baking soda. I seem to recall that for cleaning.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Corn starch,
Vin and baking soda will volcano out of the container.
My brother and I used to make grenades out of it with Tylenol bottles, with the locking lids when we played war games in the yard.
Killed alot of grass...


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

When I clean my aluminum wheels I use 000 steel wool and WD-40 followed by Mothers Aluminum Polish.

This picture was taken before polishing.


----------

